# INCI names



## HomemadeBathGoodies (Sep 16, 2011)

I have a question about listing the coloring agents. 

I use wilton's icing colorants for bath bombs, and salts and was wondering how to list them as INCI names. 

I need to send the list to health canada.

do I also have to list how much percentage of the color I used in my product, or do I just list that I am using a colorant?
ex: baking soda 80%
      citric acid   40%
      colorant     ??????


I read somewhere that I cannot just list fragrance. It has to be parfum/fragrance. 

What if i essential oils.  

Can I list fragrance/essential oils ?


----------



## Lindy (Sep 18, 2011)

Wilton colouring - can't help you - I don't know the INCI for them.

You do have to list the range of percentage on your form.  I would recommend that you download it and take a look at the guide to completion as well.

Fragrance is listed as Parfum but essential oils must be listed independently by their INCI name and again in the percentage range used. 

The problem with Wilton Colouring is I'm not sure it's approved for cosmetics so someone more knowledgeable than me answer that portion of your question.  I do know you can't list it just as a "colourant" because they will come back to you and ask which colourant you are using.  I use water soluble colours so bath bombs and such.

HTH


----------



## Tabitha (Sep 18, 2011)

What country are you in? Each has diferent rules & I am only familiar w/ the US.


----------



## AmyW (Sep 18, 2011)

She's in Canada.

I don't think Wiltons will be approved for use in bath/body products in Canada - there's no INCI because it's food.


----------



## Lindy (Sep 18, 2011)

All you can do is submit it and see what they say.  List it by the proper name of it and see if they will accept it.


----------



## Tabitha (Sep 19, 2011)

I have a box in my pantry, this is what it says.

INGREDIENTS: water, corn syrup, glycerine, high fructose corn syrup, sorbitol, food starch-modified (corn), FD&C yellow #5, FD&C red #3, FD&C yellow #6, FD&C red # 40, carrageenan, agar gum, sodium benzoate andpotasium sorbete (preseravte), salt, citric acid, FD&C blue #2


----------



## Tabitha (Sep 19, 2011)

You will have to do some research to translate the ingedients into their proper INCI, you can start here: http://www.essentialwholesale.com/Learn ... Organic_10


----------

